# Pop-up öffnet sich nich in der angegebenen Größe



## jamaicagirl (24. Juli 2004)

Huhu 

Ich habe in meinem Menue mit Pop-Ups verlinkt, doch irgendwie öffnen sich die einzelnen Pop-Ups nich in der gewünschten Größe .. Deshalb hab ich ne Frage gehen Pup-Ups in Pop-Ups 

Hier is die Hp: Klick !

Geht ein Pop-Up im Pup-up  

Baba euer Jamaicagirl


----------



## Cage_TwoK (24. Juli 2004)

Dies funktioniert schon, aber irgendwie kann ich nich richtig nachvollziehen wie du es genau meinst, weil die Seite, die verlinkt wurde, nicht mehr online ist...


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Juli 2004)

Mit ein bisschen Code wäre uns sehr geholfen.


----------



## xxenon (25. Juli 2004)

Will hier ja nicht bestreiten, dass es blöde ist, Links zu posten, die für die
Lösung des Problems notwendig sind, ohne deren Richtigkeit zu prüfen.

Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ich http://home.arcor.de/r10a/*introhtml* lese, kann ich mir doch zusammenreimen, dass hier ein Punkt vergessen wurde ^^.

Abgesehen davon kann ich die Fragestellung nicht ganz nachvollziehen..


MfG.


----------



## jamaicagirl (25. Juli 2004)

So habs jez berichtigt und jez geht der link auch wieder ..
Also .. Form ich die Frage nochma um .. Die erste hab ich wirklich n bissel verkorkst un kompliziert zusammengestellt *löl*
Also .. Ich hab bei der ersten Seite [intro.html] schon ein Popup .. Und dann hab ich auf der Seite im Menue [PIX. SCHMALLENBERG, SCHLOSS DANKERN, usw..] nochma Popups, doch nur diese werden nicht in der gewünschten Größe geöffnet ... Aber wenn ich den ersten Popup als normalen Link mach, öffnen sich die popups vom Menue in der gewünschten Größe .. Soa un wie mach ich das jez, dass alle Popups so  wie ich das will ? 

Baba euer Jamaicagirl


----------



## Cage_TwoK (25. Juli 2004)

Hmm, meiner Meinung nach stand letztens noch 'http://home.arcor.de/r10a', also nichts mit nem Punkt vergessen, naja is ja auch egal... 

So wie ich das sehe, öffnet sich ein PopUp nachdem ich auf ENTER drücke und da haben wir oben rechts ein Menü und links einen IFRAME, warum öffnest du nicht die Seiten, die ich im Menü anklicke im IFRAME ?
Dis geht doch, da musst du doch keine extra Seiten öffnen bzw. PopUps öffnen...


----------



## jamaicagirl (25. Juli 2004)

Ich hab das bis jez immer bei meinen hps gemacht und wollt jez ma abwechslung .. Un den Hintergrund für die einzelnen find ich soo schön *löl* Naja gut .. Tut ja nüx zur Sache ..


----------



## jamaicagirl (26. Juli 2004)

So jez hab ichs so probiert, aber in dem popup wird nich die seite angezeigt .. 


```
<html>
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/style2.css" type="text/css">
<title>- MENUE -</title>
<style>
BODY {cursor:url('http://home.arcor.de/r10a/40.cur')}
A:link {cursor:url(http://home.arcor.de/r10a/40.cur);} 
A:visited {cursor:url(http://home.arcor.de/r10a/40.cur);} 
A:active {cursor:url(http://home.arcor.de/r10a/40.cur);} 
A:hover {cursor:url(http://home.arcor.de/r10a/40.cur);} 
</style>
<style type="text/css">
body, textarea {
  scrollbar-base-color:#EC0000;
  scrollbar-3dlight-color:#EC0000;
  scrollbar-arrow-color:#000000;
  scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#EC0000;
  scrollbar-face-color:#EC0000;
  scrollbar-highlight-color:#EC0000;
  scrollbar-shadow-color:#EC0000;
  scrollbar-track-color:#EC0000;
}
</style>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!---


function Zeigen(Seite,Titel,Breite,Hoehe)
{ var options = "toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=yes,resizable=0,height="+Hoehe+",width="+Breite;
  var win = window.open("", "", options);
  win.moveTo(screen.width/2-Breite/2,screen.height/2-Hoehe/2);
  with (win.document)
  { write("<html><head><title>"+Titel+"</title></head>");
    write("<body style='margin:0;padding:0;border:none;'>");
    write("</body></html>"); } }

//--->
</script>
<script
language="JavaScript">
<!--
Normal1 = new Image();
Normal1.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/pix1.bmp"
Highlight1 = new Image();
Highlight1.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/pix2.bmp"
Normal2 = new Image();
Normal2.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/schmallenberg1.bmp"
Highlight2 = new Image();
Highlight2.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/schmallenberg2.bmp"
Normal3 = new Image();
Normal1.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/dankern1.bmp"
Highlight3 = new Image();
Highlight3.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/dankern2.bmp"
Normal4 = new Image();
Normal4.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/home1.bmp"
Highlight4 = new Image();
Highlight4.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/home2.bmp"
Normal5 = new Image();
Normal5.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/book1.bmp"
Highlight5 = new Image();
Highlight5.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/book2.bmp"
Normal6 = new Image();
Normal6.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/links1.bmp"
Highlight6 = new Image();
Highlight6.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/links2.bmp"
Normal7 = new Image();
Normal7.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/disclaimer1.bmp"
Highlight7 = new Image();
Highlight7.src = "http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/disclaimer2.bmp"

function Bildwechsel(Bildnr,Bildobjekt) {
 window.document.images[Bildnr].src = Bildobjekt.src;
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body background="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/hg.bmp" text="#FFFFFF" oncontextmenu="return false" bgproperties="fixed" ONLOAD="preloadImages();">
<div id="pix"><a href="javascript:Zeigen('pix.html','- PIX -',626,589)" onmouseover="Bildwechsel(0,Highlight1)" onmouseout="Bildwechsel(0,Normal1)" style="FILTER: chroma (color=#EC0000);"><img src="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/pix1.bmp" border="0" style="position: absolute; left: 23; top: 21" width="17" height="9"></a></div>
<div id="schmallenberg"><a href="javascript:Zeigen('schmallenberg.html','- SCHMALLENBERG -',626,589)" onmouseover="Bildwechsel(1,Highlight2)" onmouseout="Bildwechsel(1,Normal2)" style="FILTER: chroma (color=#EC0000);"><img src="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/schmallenberg1.bmp" border="0" style="position: absolute; left: 25; top: 61" width="64" height="9"></a></div>
<div id="schloss_dankern"><a href="javascript:Zeigen('dankern.html','- SCHLOSS DANKERN -',626,589)" onmouseover="Bildwechsel(2,Highlight3)" onmouseout="Bildwechsel(2,Normal3)" style="FILTER: chroma (color=#EC0000);"><img src="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/dankern1.bmp" border="0" style="position: absolute; left: 26; top: 78" width="74" height="9"></a></div>
<div id="home"><a href="blog.html" target="blog" onmouseover="Bildwechsel(3,Highlight4)" onmouseout="Bildwechsel(3,Normal4)" style="FILTER: chroma (color=#EC0000);"><img src="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/home1.bmp" border="0" style="position: absolute; left: 27; top: 118" width="23" height="9"></a></div>
<div id="guestbook"><a href="javascript:Zeigen('book.html','- GUESTBOOK -',626,589)" onmouseover="Bildwechsel(4,Highlight5)" onmouseout="Bildwechsel(4,Normal5)" style="FILTER: chroma (color=#EC0000);"><img src="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/book1.bmp" border="0" style="position: absolute; left: 27; top: 133" width="46" height="9"></a></div>
<div id="links"><a href="javascript:Zeigen('links.html','- LINKS -',626,589)" onmouseover="Bildwechsel(5,Highlight6)" onmouseout="Bildwechsel(5,Normal6)" style="FILTER: chroma (color=#EC0000);"><img src="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/links1.bmp" border="0" style="position: absolute; left: 28; top: 148" width="26" height="9"></a></div>
<div id="disclaimer"><a href="javascript:Zeigen('disclaimer.html','- DISCLAIMER -',626,589)" onmouseover="Bildwechsel(6,Highlight7)" onmouseout="Bildwechsel(6,Normal7)" style="FILTER: chroma (color=#EC0000);"><img src="http://home.arcor.de/r10a/bilder/index/disclaimer1.bmp" border="0" style="position: absolute; left: 28; top: 163" width="49" height="9"></a></div>


</body>
</html>
```

Ich verzweifel noch damit -.-"

Baba euer Jamaicegirl


----------

